

Ask HN: Where to find startup partners? - pjw1187

Hi, I have been trying to find someone to create a start up for the past 2-3 years while in college. I'm a cs student and know probably about half of the students in my program but I have found few that really learn anything outside the classroom. I've tried working with a few students but find it frustrating because most of them simply are not passionate about what they do.<p>So I was wondering are there any sites to help find startup partners? I've nearly given up hope on finding anyone to work with, but I would love to find someone to work with before I start on a few of my ideas.<p>Also are there any HN meetups in NC? Thanks.
======
catweasel
Are you a member of any user groups? I find them invaluable for networking
local peers with the same interests. And, by definition, members are going to
be passionate about what they do. I've also come across
<http://collabfinder.com/> recently, might have been on HN actually.

